# gnome Software entfernen



## Vatar (29. Januar 2007)

Wie ihr sicher schon bemerkt hab bin ich neu bei Linux. Und das alles wegen Vista: hab mir die Studiversion von meiner Uni besorgt da ich diese für zulünftige Games brauche (DX10). Aber Linux will ich jetzt für seriöse Arbeit einsetzen 

Bin im Moment noch dabei das System zu aktualisieren und dazu gehört auch die neue Version von OpenOffice (2.1). Bei der Standardinstallation war die 2.0 dabei die ich jetzt gerne entfernen möchte. Also bin ich auf "Software entfernen" gegangen und habe OO ausgewählt. Nachdem ich das root-pw eingetragen hatte kahm dann eine Liste mit fast allen Programmen und der Meldung "Diese Programme entfernen" !!? Dabei hatte ich doch nur OO ausgewählt

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären...Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Januar 2007)

Ich hab zwar grad keine Loesung fuer Dich, aber es waere auf jeden Fall hilfreich zu wissen welche Distribution Du denn einsetzt, da sich die einzelnen Distros in ihren Config-Tools doch schon ein wenig unterscheiden.


----------



## Vatar (29. Januar 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab zwar grad keine Loesung fuer Dich, aber es waere auf jeden Fall hilfreich zu wissen welche Distribution Du denn einsetzt, da sich die einzelnen Distros in ihren Config-Tools doch schon ein wenig unterscheiden.


Stimmt *sorry*

Ich nutze OpenSuse 10.2 64Bit

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt mal den evolution (email) deinstalliert, da ich thunderbird nutze, und da hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Bei OpenOffice löst er dann die Abhängigkeiten auf und eine lange Liste wird angezeigt was er alles deinstallieren will (xgl, games, .....)


----------

